# Eclipselink Lazy Loading und interne iteration Verständnis



## Steven Hachel (23. Feb 2016)

Hallo werte Gemeinde,

es bedarf eine Aufklärung zwecks einer internen Iteration auf eine Liste, die Lazy geladen wird.


```
@Entity
public class OrderEntity {

    ...

   @OneToMany(fetch = FetchType.LAZY)
   private List<OrderPositionEntity> orderPositionList;

    ....
}
```

Jetzt mache ich eine interne Iteration darauf und zwar wie folgt...

```
OrderEntity entity = ...;

entity.getOrderPositionList().forEach(e -> System.out.println(e.getId());
```

...und bekomme keine Ausgabe.

Mache ich jedoch eine externe Iteration:

```
List<OrderPositionEntity> resultList = entity.getOrderPositionList();
for(OrderPosition entity : resultList) {
    ....
}
```

...funktionierts.

Haben die Jungs von Oracle etwas vergessen, oder ist das genau so gewollt bei einer internen Iteration?


viele Grüße
Steven


----------



## Steven Hachel (23. Feb 2016)

Kleines Update:

Hier gibt es schon nen BugReport auf eclipse.org.


----------

